# Lignum Vitae



## Enochatron (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello. I am interested in making a staff out of Lignum Vitae. Being the traveler I am, It seems that it would be nice to have one. however I am rather inexperienced in woodworking outside of high school classes when I was younger. How? would I cut this incredibly Hard wood? can it be done with hand tools? Dont lecture me about the Rarity of the wood, Ive done my research. I just need to Know how difficult this will be and what tools I will need. I prefer hand tools, but If this is impossible, I will use other tools.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Pulled from my supplier:

Lignum Vitae heartwood is dark greenish brown to almost black and sharply demarcated from the pale yellow or cream-colored sapwood. Texture is very fine; grain is strongly interlocked; a slight scent is evident when warmed or rubbed. It has a characteristic oily feel due to the resin content that may be as high as one-fourth of the air-dry weight. Somewhat difficult to work with hand or machine tools, the wood turns and shapes well and takes a high polish. Because of oily resins, requires special surface treatments for satisfactory gluing.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

It cut pretty nicely on my table saw and turns real well. Sorry I cant be of help with the hand tool aspect of it.


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

Lignum Vitae, like any wood, can be worked with handtools...all you need is *patience* and sharp handtools...


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Let me ask you this, what shape is your staff going to be? Is it going to be a simple tapered cylinder? Or is it going to have hand grooves, a carving on top, a hook, a brass end? 

What is the raw wood source going to look like, a board, a post, a chunk, a branch, etc. ?


Is this something you want to whittle, or are you wanting to shape it using spoke shaves, draw knives, and hand planes? 

How long ? What dimensions? 

I can help better if I know what is going on. 

The Romans carved statues out of Marble using hand tools, so I know you'll be able to do it with wood.


----------



## Enochatron (Apr 7, 2010)

haha WOW nice support, most forums are rather rude.

Well the base material may be part of the trunk, or a branch if I can find one long enough. There will nothing but a Straight Staff. Id like the ends to be rounded for looks. Its just ive Read that it is THE most dense wood on earth. I will use whatever tools are suggested. , sharp, durable blades that you know of would be nice to know. gtg phones a ringing, ill check back later


thanks for the info


----------



## Enochatron (Apr 7, 2010)

ah yes, had to leave for a bit....

Well I want it to be durable. Like I said, i have almost no woodworking experience, so Im open to any suggestion. Whittling didnt even cross my mind. what grains of sand paper should I use...do I even use sandpaper? Any info is appreciated

What kind of tools, is what id like to know most


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I would definitely use a draw knife for what you want to do. I don't know where you are, but I have a couple I found at antique stores for around $20. One was already razor sharp, too. Get a combo pack of sandpaper with multiple grits and work from coarse to fine making sure there are no scratches left from the previous grit before you move to the next grit. If the finish is not smooth enough for your tates you could go to finer grit sandpaper. I would say 400 or 600 grit would get you a super fine finish, and the natural oils will make it look almost like glass as you go to finer grits.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

The easiest way to make a staff like you suggest is a on a wood working lathe. However, one long enough to accomodate a staff would be tremendously expensive. You may want to check locally, and see if you can use someone who already has one. Basically, you just chuck the hunk of wood up in the lathe by the centers of both ends. Then use a knife to evenly turn the the chunk into a staff shape. Then you would just use sand paper while it is still in the lathe to smooth it out. 

You could also make a jig for a bandsaw, which would require more powertools than a bandsaw to make.
I think you will be much happier doing it by yourself with hand tools. There are few tools that you will want to look into. 

1. Draw knife - A draw knife is a curved blade with two handles on either end. It is traditionally used for shaving bark off of trees and shaping curved shapes along straigh long edges like log cabin timbers, guitar necks, and etc. 
2. A Spoke shave - A spoke shave is essentially a super strong razor blade with two handles. These are used to carve more refined radii. Since it is a knife instead of a razor, you are not abraded then surface like sand paper, you are scraping and cutting. Leaving cleaner grain, not clogging the pores. 
3. A block plane - used to level surfaces and refine edges on end grain. 
4. A good quality pocket knife - I really like MADE IN USA Buck Knives. 
5. Cabinet Scrapers - cabinet scrapers are used instead of sandpaper to scrape a flat smooth surface instead of sand paper. They are also good to clean up after a spoke shave or draw knife. 
6. Sand paper - I like to work my way from 60 grit - 100 grit - 150 grit - 220 grit. I ussually stop there and apply sanding sealer, grain filler, and lacquer, but in your case, I think you will want to continue on to 320 grit. Instead of using 400-600 grit sanding paper, I would simply rub the staff to obtain a super slick finish. A lot of old luthiers used this trick. It really enhances the beauty of the wood. You kinda press out the natural oil of the wood and really smooth the finish. 

If you decide to use sandpaper instead of scraping, I would definitely invest in some radius sanding blocks. Just glue the sandpaper to the radius sanding blocks with a spray adhesive glue. I like 3M. Your hands will think you for the 10-15$ investment. 

Now, that is a lot of expensive tools with a large learning curve. You'll want to practice on a piece of oak or maple to learn how to use the tools first. Don't hack up your "expensive as hell" lignum Vitae. 

You don't have to use all the above mentioned tools, but I think you would be well suited to research each and check local garage sells, antique stores, and the like for quality used tools. 

All of the above are ABSOLUTELY WORTHLESS IF THEY ARE NOT RAZOR SHARP, and when I say Razor sharp, I mean you can shave the hair off your arm with them. So you will need a qaulity sharpening tools. 

None of the above is going to sound very appealing, but this is a quality project you are attempting, and I wouldn't reccomend anything to you that would produce shoddy results. 

Personally, I would probably try a good pocket knife first, unless you have a lot of material to remove, then a draw knife as well. A good whittling pocket knife will have a comfortable handle ( small three bladed jobs will be uncomfortable for this job) I would reccomend a large trapper style knife, slim blade ( thick hunting style knives will just not work as well), and steel that will hold an edge and take an edge while sharpening. Like I said, I am fond of USA Buck knives, but Case also make good whittling knife. A Norton double sided whetstone is probably the mose cost effective/quality stone available in my opinion.


----------



## Enochatron (Apr 7, 2010)

wow, what support, I will get to work on a draft staff made of red oak. Hopefully I can get my hands on this wood, from what ive heard its hard to come by. Thanks everyone Ill pst the final product someday in the future


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

I have been working with Lignum quite a bit lately, and I would be concerned with the weight for a staff. It is considerably heavier than any other wood I have worked with. 

I don't think it is terribly hard to work with, but does dull cutters quickly. Keep your sharpening stones handy. 

I have a couple of shop mallets made of Lignum Vitae, and you can drive nails with them. The stuff is dense, durable, but heavy.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Enochatron said:


> wow, what support, I will get to work on a draft staff made of red oak. Hopefully I can get my hands on this wood, from what ive heard its hard to come by. Thanks everyone Ill pst the final product someday in the future


 
Yeah it is hard to get because it is on a banned from import list. Most suppliers cut it up into pen and bowl turning blanks. Im going to assume a staff sized branch or board is going to command a premium.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Argentinian lignum vitae is pretty much the same thing from a hardness and oil content standpoint, and it is fairly available. As stated, long lengths of it will be more of a challenge. I'd plan on sanding through every grit to at least 600 or 800 grit in order to polish the wood to show off the chatoyance in the grain. 1500 or 2000 would be even better.


----------



## Enochatron (Apr 7, 2010)

lol I want it for its wieght, its value, its durabilaty, Appearance. the Heartwood is beautiful. The difficulty of the task as well. its just a tedious task ive been thinking of for over a year now and have decided to go through with. Sad thing about the Trees though, becoming so rare. I dont have a means of obtaining he wood, but if i happen to be able to get my hands on it, I'm glad i came here to ask


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Enochatron I have to agree with Mwafner about his concerns over the weight of lignum.Back in the UK I had a lignum caulking mallet about 18" long and 3" in dia steel hoops fitted on both ends,when beating caulking irons all day with it I could certainly feel it pull my arm.
IMHO I think you'll get tired of dragging it around with you but if it's what you want then go for it.
To give you an idea of it's weight if you were to drop it into water it would sink, because its heaver than the water it displaces.
It's durability is without question it was originally used to make bearings for ships propeller shafts until this method was superseded by using white steel.But then as I've said if you want it then go for it. billy


----------



## kevinbaugh (Mar 27, 2013)

*where to find*

I have been looking for Lignum Vitae wood for a long time.. where did you get yours? Can I get it in 72 inch 2"x2" posts?


----------



## madmantrapper (Feb 6, 2013)

I didn't read all the posts but it comes from Nova Scotia. There is a company in MD that usually has it but I can't think of it right off. We have made bearing and welder jaws out it for multi-point spot welders because of its strength and non conductivity.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Colt's grocery list of tools & supplies is very good. In any case you will really need to stay on top of the edge quality of the hand tools. Carving sharp is different from woodworking sharp.

Total running length of a recent batch of birch spoon handles = 140'/approx 43m of corner/edge. I'm having a very satisfying time with spoke shaves. I'll estimate, going nonstop, I could round off a 2" x 2" x 72" blank in about 8 hours. SS leave all sorts of fine ridges. Unless you want something as smooth as a good billiards cue, I'd like to see a tool marked surface = wasn't done by machine.


----------



## kevinbaugh (Mar 27, 2013)

Only interested in Lignum Vitae (Guaicum officinale or Guaiacum sanctum varieties). If anyone has the name of a supplier for logs about 5 to 6 feet long, I would be greatly appreciative. Thanks.


----------



## skyking (Mar 24, 2013)

Just a word of caution; all sawdust is not good for you, but lignum vitae and several other dense hard woods are downright nasty. Take care with it.


----------



## madmantrapper (Feb 6, 2013)

Try these guys.
www.worldofhardwoods
.com

This might be where I used to get it.


----------



## Steamhammer (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi All.
I came across this thread & site, while googling:
How to work Lignum Vitae.

I have just bought a walking stick blank, in England.
3 cm Dia x 125 cm long. with Postage etc it cost £ 45
It is still in the mail from Exotic.Hardwoods.
OK they called it Palo Santo, and as far as I can see, its the same family.
Anyway this thread has been incredibly informative.
Thank You for that !

Now, will I be able to steam & bend a typical "Crook" top ?
Or will I have to make a T style handle, and somehow drill & bolt it to the shaft ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

I posted in this thread some time back and stated then that Lignum Vitae was used as bearings for ships propeller shafts.

If you have ever seen prop shafts spinning around and the heat they can generate, and the lignum never moved one bit, well no steam box is going to have an effect on it JMHO. Billy.


----------



## Steamhammer (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes, that is more or less what I expected.
Just thought I would ask, in case someone had a neat trick.
T handle it is, then.

Thanks


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

As a side note if you can get hold of a crown green bowl you may get extra wood for your T handle they are made from Lignum Vitae (The wood of life).


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Steamhammer said:


> Hi All.
> I came across this thread & site, while googling:
> How to work Lignum Vitae.
> 
> ...


Perhaps these would be of interest:
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p...an-Brass-Cane-Handle-Coupler?term=cane+handle

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/4/-/12/64/-/5328/Artisan-Brass-Cane-Handle?term=cane+handles


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Billy De said:


> I posted in this thread some time back and stated then that Lignum Vitae was used as bearings for ships propeller shafts.
> 
> If you have ever seen prop shafts spinning around and the heat they can generate, and the lignum never moved one bit, well no steam box is going to have an effect on it JMHO. Billy.


Right on for it's use! I think wood from old ship yards were reused bearings from boats and ships. I read somewhere that this is what happened to most of the wood I think the wood was a good lubricant and seal.

Here is a domestic supplier and this is where I buy most of my exotic woods. http://www.bellforestproducts.com/lignum-vitae/ You may want to call them to see if they have something suitable for a cane. They are about 1 1/2 hours from my home so when I travel to Marquette, MI I always make it a point to stop and bourse their selections. One of my favorite "candy stores"! I have turned pens with this wood and when sanding the paper clog's up quite fast especially on the lathe. You may want to talk with Eric at Bell Forest, the store is in Ishpeming, MI not far from Marquette, MI

If you go to their site and click on Birdseye maple or red heart and click on photos you will see some of my old turnings.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

I just got some last Saturday at KJP hardwood in Ottawa. They called it Verawood. They had some fairly large boards but I did no see any over a meter or so long.
I am using it for knife scales. Very hard and difficult to cut. A handplane worked to smooth from bandsaw but very sharp and not easy going. Grinding tools will be used for final shaping as very hard for cutting.
I also think it would be To heavy as a staff. I've made several canes and walking sticks. 
I think it will need G2 epoxy due to its oil content. I would laminate it onto a lighter core if I wanted to use it for a staff
Good luck.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Forgot to mention. I really doubt it would be amenable to steam bending. Dense and water resistant. Heat may allow bent laminations.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Several people mentioned sanding. I can tell you I have never gummed up sandpaper faster than with this wood. I t would be well worth it to refine the spokeshave technique and for go sanding


----------



## Steamhammer (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.
I will certainly see if similar couplings are available in the UK, otherwise I will have to order from the link provided.
The Blank has still not arrived.
I will post a picture once I receive it.
I did allow, length wise, for the crook form, when I ordered the blank.
So I am expecting to cut a section off, to form the T handle.
That brass coupler looks great.
Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Steamhammer (Nov 25, 2013)

Well, it arrived, I must admit, I was expecting it to be rounded.
Oh well, Its going to be a bit longer in the making.
Anyway here is a photo, I cannot get the whole length,without losing the grain, but as you can see, its about 130 cm long, so plenty left over, to cut & form the T handle.

http://


----------



## TaleSspin (Jan 7, 2013)

kevinbaugh said:


> I have been looking for Lignum Vitae wood for a long time.. where did you get yours? Can I get it in 72 inch 2"x2" posts?


This thread is 3 years old.:huh:


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

TaleSspin said:


> This thread is 3 years old.:huh:


And your point is? :icon_smile:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Someone resurrected it.


----------



## Steamhammer (Nov 25, 2013)

Sorry it has taken so long, but my aging parents needed some support.
Anyway:
Finally the stick is done, and the knob is also of Lignum Vitae, from an old Bowls wood.
It looks great.


http://s294.photobucket.com/user/motoguzzimomma/media/DSC_9214_zpsa8354303.jpg.html][/URL]


----------

